# datenbank erstellen mit java



## KiteRider (26. November 2007)

hallo!

ich möchte unter java eine kleine datenbank erstellen. vorgestellt hab ich mir, dass ich eine datenbank mittels serialzation als datei abspeichere. nur kann ich mir keine datenstruktur als "datenbank" zusammenreimen. vor allem weiss ich nicht wie es mit den spaltennamen gehen soll. hashmap wäre mein erster ansatz.
folgende "befehle" sollen vorhanden sein: * tabelle erstellen, * in tabelle einfügen, * aus tabelle auswählen, *löschen, * update aus tabelle.

hätt über google etwas ähnliches mit RandomAccessFile gefunden, aber eigentlich ist es zu viel, als ich brauche.

könnt ihr mir tipps geben bzw auch brauchbare links posten?
danke jedenfalls


----------



## Chefkoch333 (26. November 2007)

Hi,
ja RandomAccessFile wäre bei deiner Problembeschreibung auch meine erste wahl gewesen.
Wenn du das ganze mit Hash löst ist deine Datenbankgröße auf den Arbeitsspeicher begrenzt.

vg,
ck


----------



## KiteRider (26. November 2007)

mein problem ist leider noch die logik, wie ich eine tabelle mit spaltennamen realisiere


----------



## Chefkoch333 (26. November 2007)

Naja, hier ein Schnellschuss:
du könntest einen HashSet benutzen:
Key = PrimaryKey
Value = HashSet ( Spaltenname=>Attributwert)

Das wäre dann eine sehr primitive Datenbank!

Man sollte sich desweiteren auch über Sperrmechnismen, Attribut-Domänen, Transaktionssteuerung usw. Gedanken machen.


----------



## Chefkoch333 (26. November 2007)

äh meine natürlich HashMap!!


----------



## zerix (27. November 2007)

Hallo,

du könntest auch eine HashMap als komplette Tabelle nehmen und für jede Spalte eine ArrayList in das HashSet packen. Für den Key könntest du dann den Spaltennamen nehmen. Dann muss man aber drauf achten, dass für Felder in denen nichts eingetragen wird, null in die ArrayList geschrieben wird.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch, dass man eine ArrayList als Tabelle nimmt und für jede Zeile in der Tabelle eine HashMap.

MFG

zEriX


----------

